# Anyone homeschooling in TN?



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm wanting to homeschool my son ASAP, but need help with a few questions specific to TN laws/rules. Anyone know the ins and outs here? Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

HSLDA - How to homeschool in TN.

This should help.


----------



## loonmusic (Feb 19, 2006)

Also try tnhomeed.com. There's a yahoo group you can sign up for if you want to post specific questions to the Tn home ed group.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

In TN you have to register with someone. Either the local school district or an "Umbrella" school. You can also google "umbrella schools in TN". There are several depending on where you live. Just across the TN homeschool email group was that TN has now opened up Umbrella or oversight schools to include 'long distance' learning centers such as Abeka Online. 

I registered with Homelife Academy in Henderson, TN. I paid my fee, told them what subjects we were covering and what curriculum materials I was using. That was it. I have to report the number of days in class and grades. Ta Da. Done. There are other Umbrella or oversight agencies that are similar. 

Good luck!


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys !!!! All my questions were answered. You guys are the best.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We also use Homelife Academy, love it. And you can call and talk to a real person if you have a question which is a plus.


----------



## kimkc (Jan 12, 2009)

We are contemplating a move to TN from MO. Our laws here (in MO) are so very family friendly. I did just read on hslda.org that there is a new option IV that allows you to enroll in an accredited distance learning program and avoid all contact with superintendents and all testing by the state. It is pricey but the University of Missouri has accredited courses from grades 3-highschool as well as dual enrollment for highschool and college credit. Oak Meadow has an accredited program but it isn't any cheaper.

Good luck. I am not happy about having to pay for classes (we are unschoolers) BUT I refuse to register and be on their "radar". :nono:

:hobbyhors
kim


----------

